# Tip For The Day



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 9, 2008)

A new topic for those of us who have been around a stove, or bbq, or oven a couple of times, for those who don't have quite as much experience.  Feel free to leave a ehlpful tip anytime you think of one.

Goodweed's tip for today;  When baking a pie that has signigicant juice or liquid, first, blind-bake the bottom crust after brushing on a light coating of eggwash.  Make sure to poke it, to let steam escape, or it will bubble.  The baked-on eggwash will seal the bottom crust from the filling moisture, keeping it light and flakey while the filling and top crust bake to perfection.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2008)

When boiling potato, fill the pot with the water just barely covering the top of potato. Potato doesn't like water it becomes clossy and robery if it sucks up too much water. Also add salt to water only after the water already boiled.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2008)

Remember...Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 9, 2008)

I love these threads.  Finding it reminded me of the other ones where I learned a lot of really good information.

Spend about a hundred bucks on one good knife.
It'll pay for itself over and over again in all it'll do for you.
My Wusthof 7" chef knife cost me one hundred well spent dollars.
I wish I'd have seen this set at the time of buying mine online.

If you have long hair like I do, it's smart in the kitchen to restrain it.
I just found one of mine in the dinner I'm starting early today.
Husband hates finding one long straggly thing in his refried beans even if it is mine...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I love these threads. Finding it reminded me of the other ones where I learned a lot of really good information.
> 
> Spend about a hundred bucks on one good knife.
> It'll pay for itself over and over again in all it'll do for you.
> ...


 Hubby can't see paying that much for one knife.  If I had my own money I would buy one.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 9, 2008)

When slicing a hard boiled egg, try wetting the knife just before 
[SIZE=-1]cutting. If that doesn't do the trick, try applying a bit of[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]cooking spray to the edge.[/SIZE]
Another tip I use for hard boiled egg slicing is to use a egg slicer.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't fry naked. 
A thermometer will cure Fear of Frying quite well. Oil temperature is PARAMOUNT!

Don't chop with your eyes closed. 
When chopping, a slight angle to the knife away from the item will help keep the slices from falling into the blade.

Don't grill with gasoline.
It is a good idea to always check your grill's gas level BEFORE you get to grilling.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 9, 2008)

To LadyCooks, I did two perms and there you have it!  @ $50 each plus tip, I was online ordering


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 9, 2008)

Need superfast breadcrumbs?

Take a rolling pin to a bag of store-bought croutons! Easy!

Want bearnaise sauce without the time consuming hassle?

Make white sauce and toss the bearnaise ingredients into it.

Put an end to dry fish. Dip in spiced cornmeal,then buttermilk,then cornmeal again. Pop in the oven at 400 for 20 minutes(salmon fillets).


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> To LadyCooks, I did two perms and there you have it! @ $50 each plus tip, I was online ordering


 
I leave the perms to my sister the Hairstylist who has her own salon. 
If I can sell my photos I would have the money.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 9, 2008)

one of my jobs is doing hair, been doin it for waaaay too long but hey, it pays the bills er, uh, buys me knives


----------



## luvs (Sep 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I love these threads. Finding it reminded me of the other ones where I learned a lot of really good information.
> 
> Spend about a hundred bucks on one good knife.
> It'll pay for itself over and over again in all it'll do for you.
> ...


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 9, 2008)

An infant spoon is the perfect size for filling deviled eggs.  

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 9, 2008)

I like to nuke my lemons before I squeeze gits all of the juice.  And when I peel grapfruit I drop them in a pot of boiling water for 5 minutes the skin just slides off and no whith pith is left behind


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 9, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> An infant spoon is the perfect size for filling deviled eggs.
> 
> Barbara


 
anyone want to buy a bazillion infant spoons, so I can go buy another nice knife?


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 9, 2008)

just get on over here, I'll cut your hair, oh no, that's NOT right!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 10, 2008)

Goodweed,

How long do you blind bake your pie crust? I love that tip.
Lyndalou


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

luvs said:


> LEFSElover said:
> 
> 
> > I love these threads. Finding it reminded me of the other ones where I learned a lot of really good information.
> ...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 10, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> luvs said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a few months ago when a local Dr. had asked me if I had gotten ridden of my Wusthoff knive after it sent me to the clinic for stitches........I looked at him like he was nuts.......are you kidding this thing cost me a $100.......and I love it and it's sharp........it's my fault that I tried to catch it before it fell into the toilet and chip itself on the porcelain and I didn't know the laws of gravity, etc., it's not the knife's fault
> ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

Expat, I was talking to hubby at work on the phone while I was cutting something in the kitchen one day <--- [yea, ME] and I said loudly, "uht oh, honey I have to go NOW". He asked what was wrong and I told him I'd just cut off the tip of my thumb.........................................I superglued it and butterflied it and it did 'sort of' heal.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 10, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Goodweed,
> 
> How long do you blind bake your pie crust? I love that tip.
> Lyndalou


 
I bake for about 15 minutes at 375' F.

If you have problems with the side crust "melting" downward, you can place a second pie-tin inside the crust to hold the sides upright until the dough begins to set.  You don't want to brown the crust hardly at all; just cook it enough to set the eggwash.

Seeeeeeya; Godoweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 10, 2008)

Expat and Lefe's; remind me that if you are ever visiting in my neck of the woods to hide all sharp tools and knives. 
Goodweed's tip of the day; Use the best ingredients you can afford.  It makes a world of difference in the outcome of your cooking projects.  And when using dried herbs, as a rule, they are more potent than are the fresh herbs and spices, but with less flavor complexity.  Fresh herbs, spices, and flavorings give better flavor and are more controlable, but in most cases, you need to use more.  At least that's been my experience.  Cilantro leaves are the exception.  Fresh are potent and very flavorful.  Bland have little to no flavor at all.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

my tip: clean your cutting board often with a bleach cleaner. (between foods. not between washings.)
& wash, wash, wash!


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

another tip- when opening doors, open with a papertowel.
or an elbow or toilet paper.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 10, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Expat, I was talking to hubby at work on the phone while I was cutting something in the kitchen one day <--- [yea, ME] and I said loudly, "uht oh, honey I have to go NOW".  He asked what was wrong and I told him I'd just cut off the tip of my thumb.........................................I superglued it and butterflied it and it did 'sort of' heal.



My kind of woman...battle scars from the kitchen! 

You can't make a mistake until you *DO* something. Beware of people who claim to make no mistakes.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 10, 2008)

luvs said:


> another tip- when opening doors, open with a papertowel.
> or an elbow or toilet paper.


I hate rest room doors that swing IN.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> expatgirl said:
> 
> 
> > A question ... you used the knife in a bathroom?
> ...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> LadyCook61 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes and no......at home in the states, no........here.....yes, no garbage disposals.....so I was scraping the goopy stuff off the cutting board into the toilet and you know how slippery that stuff is and the knife just slid out of my hand........just thinking about the blade hitting the porcelain and being ruined forever I thought I could grab the handle in midair before that happened.......WRONG....so my finger caught it instead of the porcelain.........Dr. told me to get rid of it........not the finger.......the knife.....
> ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 11, 2008)

make pesto from your garden when the basil is plentiful.
then use an asorbic [is that a word?} tablet or grated lemon rind to keep it from going gray or black in the freezer and freeze in ice cube trays for later use.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't Play With Matches.......


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> make pesto from your garden when the basil is plentiful.
> then use an asorbic [is that a word?} tablet or grated lemon rind to keep it from going gray or black in the freezer and freeze in ice cube trays for later use.



if you want the spelling it's "ascorbic acid"......technical name for vitamin C......citrus fruits contain  it......lemons, esp...........your idea sounds great to me, LL..........


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know the technicalities involved, but ascorbic acid differs from citric acid. Your better dog foods use (used to use) citric acid as a natural preservative. If they are on top of their game they switched to ascorbic acid a few years ago. Citric acid is thought to contribute to bloat (gastric torsion).

I guess that was a kind of tip if you read the ingredients on dog food (they have one year to change a label though).

Or, perhaps a better tip is; 
Drink your beer with the opposite hand you hold a bowling ball with, or make a bridge for a cue stick. Some thinking may be required if you do both.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't know the technicalities involved, but ascorbic acid differs from citric acid. Your better dog foods use (used to use) citric acid as a natural preservative. If they are on top of their game they switched to ascorbic acid a few years ago. Citric acid is thought to contribute to bloat (gastric torsion).
> 
> I guess that was a kind of tip if you read the ingredients on dog food (they have one year to change a label though).
> 
> ...



do you mean a bowling ball in the left hand and a cue tip in the right???.......I think that you're onto something, Pacanis, just think how a bowling ball would  clear the pool table.....I might actually win at this game


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> do you mean a bowling ball in the left hand and a cue tip in the right???.......I think that you're onto something, Pacanis, just think how a bowling ball would clear the pool table.....I might actually win at this game


 
Uuh, I didn't mean _at the same time_!
Sheesh.  

I gotta see what's up with these stupid smileys....   <<<<<
I feel like it's replacement season in football.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

are you being benched???? (just for you I didn't use the smiley faces---sheesh, what a crab)  jest kidding........ you know that I'm teasing you, I hope........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2008)

Use a long metal spoon in your boiling pasta water it diffuses the heat and prevents water from boiling over.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> are you being benched???? (just for you I didn't use the smiley faces---sheesh, what a crab) jest kidding........ you know that I'm teasing you, I hope........


 
Benched? I don't know. I was just noticing that some of he smileys I have been used to have changed. Can't see much of a reason for it, but it's the way my screen looks...


----------



## luvs (Sep 11, 2008)

remove polish, piercings, & other jewelry before cooking. Chef JUMPED at me fer wearing lipstick before!! classroom ettiquite, though lipstick seemed fine to me. wait till i wear blue hair to class!!! yeah, ha-ha. it's gonna be black. i don't like being shouted at!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

luvs said:


> remove polish, piercings, & other jewelry before cooking. Chef JUMPED at me fer wearing lipstick before!! classroom ettiquite, though lipstick seemed fine to me. wait till i wear blue hair to class!!! yeah, ha-ha. it's gonna be black. i don't like being shouted at!



There's a saying that I've seen around for many years  :Kiss the Cook...I know that there is a very important word missing but I wouldn't offend someone who can handle knives either and knows the intricacies of deboning and fileting!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> if you want the spelling it's "ascorbic acid"......technical name for vitamin C......citrus fruits contain  it......lemons, esp...........your idea sounds great to me, LL..........


I originally wrote ascorbic acid and thought it looked weird to me. Thanks for correcting me Miss Teacher


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2008)

to remove pen ink, alcohol swabs work.


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 12, 2008)

For that matter,anything that comes in a bag or box that is a cereal, or chip of one sort or another is fair game.

Crunchberry chicken,anyone?

Tempura salmon?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2008)

Bleach sets blood. Use peroxide on the stain first.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2008)

Goodweed's Tip for the Day:

The only people who never make mistakes are those who never do anything.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

